# Is the Aulani chart accurate on the DVC resale website?



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 1, 2011)

This is the one to which I am referring:
http://dvc-resales.com/aulani/index.htm

So you guys thing that is too many points for a Hawaii week?  I don't think it's that bad, but maybe this chart is not up to date?  

I would love to use our 250 points to stay a few nights at Aulani, and I don't care about view, but we would have Rick's stepmom with us, so we need a 2 bed.  She will never know how much we are spending to provide her a room, that's for sure.  

Has anyone seen Aulani in RCI yet?  I mean as an exchange?  It's a new reason for me to be on the lookout in RCI Points.  I need reasons to go there, I dislike it so much.  But if they have Aulani at any price, I would take with RCI Points.  Even if it was 150K points like Summer Bay Houses.  :rofl:


----------



## slum808 (Oct 2, 2011)

The chart seems accurate. I haven't been to Aulani yet so its hard to say if its worth it. I've got a 1-bed booked for MLK weekend. One of the nice things for us locals is the fact that weekends cost the same points as weekdays. I think if you purchased your points resale, the cost is reasonable, but 490 or 553 points for a 2 bed ocean week, is crazy expensive @ $100/point. Not to mention the $3150 in MF. That said I'm sure I'll stay there at least one weekend a year with my VGC points. If my family loves it, I'd consider a OKW resale so we could stay longer.


----------



## logan115 (Oct 3, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This is the one to which I am referring:
> http://dvc-resales.com/aulani/index.htm



It's probably understated by 33% just like the MFs at Aulani  

All kidding aside, haven't seen any threads mentioning a change to the point charts so that info should be good.

Chris


----------



## isilwath (Oct 12, 2011)

*Aulani points*

Hi, I'm new to TUG and this is my first post.

I can only offer my opinion on this.

We have been DVC owners since 1993. We bought OKW when OKW was the only resort there was in the DVC network. We've watched it grow and expand since then, and we've been very happy. Our purchase paid for itself within 5 years. 

We use it a lot and often ran out of points, so we were looking into adding on to our DVC timeshare interest. When they announced Aulani, we held off, thinking we would buy into the Hawaii resort when it came available for sale.

We were all set and excited until we got the first promo mailing - $110/pt, seriously? And that was the discount. Then we saw the Points charts and realized HOW many points we'd have to have just to get a 1-bedroom in Hurricane Season. 

We crunched the numbers and quickly realized that, with upfront costs, MF and point values, Aulani was not for us. We ended up buying an additional points in OKW instead. 

We can put our points into RCI and trade into Hawaii, on to Maui, which is where we prefer, and pay the transfer fee, and still come out ahead. Or as I am seeing, use OKW points to trade into Aulani if there's availability (TBH, I'm surprised - I figured it would be impossible to get into.)

Just my $.02

Theresa

PS: On a side note, has anyone successfully traded into a DVC SS Treehouse with non-SS points? I am wondering how hard it is to get into one if you don't own at SS & have home resort advantage. TY.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 12, 2011)

> We can put our points into RCI and trade into Hawaii, on to Maui, which is where we prefer,



Welcome to TUG.  We own OKW, just bought from Seth Nock (awesome experience with him) and love that resort.  We traded in several times, and it's truly the gem for Disney.  Not that I don't love all of the resorts, but OKW was our first DVC through RCI, so I think it made us OKW fans.  

RCI doesn't have much on Maui.  II has a lot of great resorts on Maui, but RCI lacks great inventory and great resorts.  There isn't a Gold Crown on Maui through RCI.  Maybe DVC owners see a different inventory?  

Well, okay, there is that one, Ka'anapali Beach Club, which also trades through II.  You might luck into that resort.  But it's not easy, and 2 bedrooms are nearly impossible.


----------



## isilwath (Oct 12, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Welcome to TUG.  We own OKW, just bought from Seth Nock (awesome experience with him) and love that resort.  We traded in several times, and it's truly the gem for Disney.  Not that I don't love all of the resorts, but OKW was our first DVC through RCI, so I think it made us OKW fans.
> 
> RCI doesn't have much on Maui.  II has a lot of great resorts on Maui, but RCI lacks great inventory and great resorts.  There isn't a Gold Crown on Maui through RCI.  Maybe DVC owners see a different inventory?
> 
> Well, okay, there is that one, Ka'anapali Beach Club, which also trades through II.  You might luck into that resort.  But it's not easy, and 2 bedrooms are nearly impossible.



TY for the advice on the Maui trade. I don't know if there's any hope for that for us, but I found a privately owned retreat in the upcountry on Maui that looks like somewhere we would like. We have 3 years to plan, so I am sure we can come up with something.

OKW is "home" to us. We've stayed elsewhere on WDW property, but OKW is the only place we feel really comfortable. Tho we went to a wedding in Vero Beach last Dec and traded into VB. We really liked it. I'd like to trade into it again and bring my mom there. 

Buying our OKW in 1993 was so funny. My husband (then fiance) and I went to WDW for our last Spring Break before we graduated from college. He and the friend who came with us left me alone in the hotel room at the Contemporary in order to return the car we'd rented for the day to get us to WDW from the airport (this was before the Disney Magical Express had been created), and I found the DVC TV channel on the hotel room TV. When they got back, I suggested we look at it. We booked a tour and the rest is history.  

But it should have been a clue to my husband that he should never leave me alone in a hotel room to watch TV.


----------



## slum808 (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome to tug!
If you'd like to trade into Maui you might consider a trade with a Marriott owner. There is a thread on the Marriott forum that details a trade I made with GregT.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156081

 He wanted to go to Aulani and I wanted Marriott timber lodge. I think it will work out well for us. 

As for a treehouse, I think the best thing to do is rent from an ssr owner on mouseowners.com, you could then rent your points to someone else at the same cost.  You could even transfer points from a ssr owner into your account, allowing you to book at 11 mo window. 

There's lot's of ways to get what you want, you just have to be creative.

Steve




isilwath said:


> We can put our points into RCI and trade into Hawaii, on to Maui, which is where we prefer, and pay the transfer fee, and still come out ahead. Or as I am seeing, use OKW points to trade into Aulani if there's availability (TBH, I'm surprised - I figured it would be impossible to get into.)
> 
> Just my $.02
> 
> ...


----------



## GregT (Oct 12, 2011)

Ilswath,

I sent you a PM --  Steve, thanks for the heads up on this thread and I definitely agree that Direct Exchanges between Disney and Marriott owners has a great deal of promise!

Best,

Greg


----------



## isilwath (Oct 13, 2011)

GregT said:


> Ilswath,
> 
> I sent you a PM --  Steve, thanks for the heads up on this thread and I definitely agree that Direct Exchanges between Disney and Marriott owners has a great deal of promise!
> 
> ...



Greg -

I wrote you back. We hope to go to Maui in Sept 2014. I'd be happy to help you with DVC points if it's possible. Read my PM and let me know.

Thanks

Theresa


----------



## isilwath (Oct 13, 2011)

*Thank you.*



slum808 said:


> Welcome to tug!
> 
> As for a treehouse, I think the best thing to do is rent from an ssr owner on mouseowners.com, you could then rent your points to someone else at the same cost.  You could even transfer points from a ssr owner into your account, allowing you to book at 11 mo window.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome. 

Great advice for the treehouse. We're probably looking at that for 2015 or 2016. We have a friend coming from overseas with his family. Their son will be 6 in 2015, which is perfect WDW age. I'd love to get a treehouse for that trip. I'll get serious about it once I know exactly when he and his family are coming.

Thanks again. 

Be safe

Theresa


----------

